# Feeler...1982 Toyota Corolla 3TC for trade only...



## vr6xin!!! (Feb 3, 2009)

I want to trade my 'Yota that I was going to make into a street legal race car equipped with a 2JZ but I lost out on the motor and refuse to pay a arm & a leg for one so... I will trade for a 1997 ish Audi A4 or VW Passat or a 1990 ish 2 door 325 BMW. I am not looking to sale for cash only to trade. The pics I took are to show the whole car and not to hide anything, I did not see any rust on the actual frame that's why I was going to proceed with the build. Oh yeah, it runs btw...


----------

